# Another one for the n00bs to use.



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

BOBs, GHBs, boogie kits and hunker bags.
*CITY AND COUNTRY EDITIONS!*

This one's for beginners.as before, read the replies.there's smarter people in here than me.just trying to save you some $$$ and money and maybe ever your life.

*BOB City style:*
You're a city kid, no place else to go but you might have to if the unthinkable happens like Katrina.

[1]at least 200$ in small bills stored in several locations on your person in case you get robbed.I used to like to roll it up in medicine bottles and stuff it in my shaving kit.

[2]Small, hard hitting pistol 380 or better and 50 rounds+3 clips.

[3]Back packer's water purification device like a Katadyn.

[4]At least 3 Stainless water bottles.

[5]Space blankets.

[6]Fire source and a few ranger bands.
*Note:Ranger bands are simply rubber bands cut from an old bicycle inner tube, they're great for fixing stuff and an average one burns 5 minutes. *

[7]Food tabs.they're lighter than MREs and don't require water.just eat them.you can carry a month's supply in a shoe box!

[8]Multi tool AND large folding knife.your laws suck, keep the knife hid!

[9]Sneakers and extra socks and some foot powder.

*This is a BARE minimum kit for those who rely on public transport or the foot truck.it's light and will all fit in a kid's backpack.might want to add any prescription drugs you're on and maybe an extra pair of glasses too.*

*BOB Rural flavor:*
Ah the Burbs.this kit assumes you know where you're going and you have access to a vehicle.Ditch the small pistol and add this to the first kit:

[1]Season appropriate clothing.

[2]A rifle and 100 rounds of hunting grade ammo.for the purpose of keeping price low and all around utility I'm suggesting either a Moisan Nagant carbine or SKS.

[3]A pistol.9mm/45/357/40 cal etc.you can afford to hit harder out here.

[4]Hunting/fighting knife.You might want a western style Bowie, but I've carried a Finnish Pukko for decades.

[5]Automotive tool kit, spare fan belt, antifreeze, thermostat, flat tire kit,
extra plug wire and a couple of good plugs, two gallons of water.2 quarts of oil and a quart of transmission fluid,a can of brake fluid, you get the idea right?ANYTHING you might need vehicle wise.don't forget a can of gas!

[6]At least three days worth of instantly edible food[Cuz ration tabs taste like @$$ after a couple of days!]

[7]Blankets and two changes of clothes.one to go "grey man" in and some camouflage.

[8]Back pack in case you have to hoof it

[9]Medium medical kit.

*Another bare minimum kit, I can't do it all for you, but it'll start you where you're going.*

*The HUNKER DOWN BAG:*

I haven't seen these discussed yet.this is for when you're NOT where you want to be but you're going to be here for a while whether you want to be or not!

Whole new ball game here.this assumes you have a vehicle AND a place to hole up.you're safe for the moment and you want to stay that way.[Grandma's house?]

[1]Something a bit heavier in the defensive firearm line but still light and portable, be it folding stock AK, Collapsible stock AR, alley sweeper 12 gauge, or some other PDW with some firepower.250 rounds minimum, 100 for the shotgun.My personal taste would be a Collapsible stock CAR pattern AR for this, a Beretta 92F and Mossberg 500 for close up!6 mags each Minimum!

[2]Two weeks worth of dehydrated and MREs minimum!

[3]A bottle of your favorite nerve tonic[A shot of Bourbon guys!]

[4]Bigger, better medical kit.

[5]Condoms[for water carrying too!]

[6]A couple of good books and a pack of cards.

[7]Season appropriate clothing.

[8]Boots and socks.

[9]Tool kit.Make sure you have a hatchet AND a Claw hammer.a crowbar is good too.throw in a box of nails, you might have to barricade the place.

[10]Para cord and rope, you never know and it stashes easy.

[11] anything else I left out like a machete or hillbilly hunting knife.


----------



## er6nrider (Jul 12, 2011)

Awesome post here. I have a pretty sad bob that im updating soon when i get home. This will be a useful post to go off of. Any particular website you know of where you can get most of these for cheap?


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Wal Mart has 90% of it.Cheaper than dirt ought to fill the rest. 

Which group are you in?I'll be glad to bump you along in P.M or here if it helps somebody else.


----------



## The_Blob (Dec 24, 2008)

good work so far with the beginner threads, but IMHO a thread showing n00bs how to use the excellent *search* of this site would eliminate a LOT of repeat questions...

...

...

...

click in search window to place cursor there

type in search

hit 'enter' key OR click 'go' button

search relevant threads/posts

use 'advanced search' if necessary (it's also just as self-explanatory)

...............................................................................................

this was originally not meant to be 'snarky'... but c'mon, having to explain how to use a search feature?... that's just laziness


----------



## Magus (Dec 1, 2008)

Hell,I can't find it half the time myself.needs to be red or something.LOL


----------

